# Problems with hibernate

## BrummieJim

Hello,

I'm having problems with hibernate, but suspend works perfectly. On restart the computer says there's a suspend image on the swap partition, but deletes it. I'm using the  3.2.1-gentoo-r2 kernel and gnome3. How would I go about debugging this problem? If you need any more information, please ask, I'm just at a loss to know where to start.

Thanks,

James

----------

## mikegpitt

Can you post your kernel command line from your grub.conf?

----------

## yks

I've got sort of the same problem.

The system hibernates and on resume the BIOS even prints: Resuming...

Then GRUB2 loads, the default kernel is loaded but it performs a full start instead of resuming.

My setup:

- Samsung laptop with IvyBridge, 4G RAM

- kernel 3.6.2 from gentoo-sources, with hibernation enabled but no default CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION set (this shouldn't be necessary?), no initramfs

- only kernel hibernation

- acpid, pm-utils

- swap partition is /dev/sda3, 6G 

- GRUB2 with 

```
resume=/dev/sda3
```

 in the default kernel load command

- suspend to RAM works well and no problems ever occurred with resume

On boot, the kernel prints to the console that it found a resume signature in the swap but is deleting it. (This is approximate since this message doesn't appear in any logs.)

I'm actually new to Gentoo and to desktop usage of GNU/Linux, but with a long experience in server Unixes. I expect the solution is trivial but there is quite little information on kernel hibernation and pm-utils on the web. Of course, there is a possibility to install TuxOnIce or hibernate-scripts but I don't consider it yet because I assume the current setup is enough and should work.

----------

## toralf

With recent kernels (nad the fact, that I'm using an external USB drive, from where I do boot) s2disk fails for me too. I had to use genkernel to create an initramfs, now s2disk (aka hibernate) works fine again.

----------

## yks

False alarm. It looks like I just forgot to apply grub2-install after adding the resume=... string to the GRUB2 config, or something like that. At least, it just worked a few minutes ago: the system did resume correctly.

----------

